# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  x86 چیست

## 1485159

میخوستم بدونم که این کلمه به چه معنی میباشد؟
اصلا هیچی ازش نمیدونم...

----------


## tdkhakpur

سلام
این کلمه یه چیزی مانند ورژن یک پردازنده هست که نوع سریهای پردازنده را با X مشخص میکند مثلا X66 یا X86 یا X386 که شرکت سازنده برای پردازنده های خود نامگذاری کرده و توسط این کلمات میتوانید به دیکشنری مربوطه مراجعه و تغییرات و تفاوتها بین پردازنده ها را پیدا کنید.

----------


## 1485159

*



برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده 


خوب منظور از خانواده چیست برای چی استفاده شده؟
مثلا برنامه ای که برای خانواده ط86 نوشتهشده بقیه cpu ها کار نمیکنه؟*

----------


## tdkhakpur

> *خوب منظور از خانواده چیست برای چی استفاده شده؟*
> *مثلا برنامه ای که برای خانواده ط86 نوشتهشده بقیه cpu ها کار نمیکنه؟*


آره همان کلمه شما از مال ما بهتر می تواند معنی را برساند.
ببینید در حالت کلی همیشه یک سیستم جدید بهتر از سیستم قبلی هست و شما هم می دانید دلیلش هم به خاطر توسعه و بالاتر رفتن توانای و کیفیت در سیستمها است. 
خوب وقتی شما یک خانواده از پردازنده را با پردازنده قبلی مقایسه کنید خواهید دید که دستورات و بهتر بگیم آپکدهای زیادی را در بر گرفته که خانواده های قبلی ندارند. حال شما برنامه ای بنویسید که از این دستورات استفاده کند آیا cpu قبلی که جزء خانواده پایین هستند میتوانند این برنامه را پشتیبانی کنن؟ خوب اینجاست که میتوان فهمید که خانواده قبلی به احتمال زیاد قادر به انجام کارهای خانواده های بعدی را نخواهند داشت ولی برعکس این قضیه عملیست.

----------


## 1485159

> آره همان کلمه شما از مال ما بهتر می تواند معنی را برساند.
> ببینید در حالت کلی همیشه یک سیستم جدید بهتر از سیستم قبلی هست و شما هم می دانید دلیلش هم به خاطر توسعه و بالاتر رفتن توانای و کیفیت در سیستمها است. 
> خوب وقتی شما یک خانواده از پردازنده را با پردازنده قبلی مقایسه کنید خواهید دید که دستورات و بهتر بگیم آپکدهای زیادی را در بر گرفته که خانواده های قبلی ندارند. حال شما برنامه ای بنویسید که از این دستورات استفاده کند آیا cpu قبلی که جزء خانواده پایین هستند میتوانند این برنامه را پشتیبانی کنن؟ خوب اینجاست که میتوان فهمید که خانواده قبلی به احتمال زیاد قادر به انجام کارهای خانواده های بعدی را نخواهند داشت ولی برعکس این قضیه عملیست.


پس به احتمال زیاد برنامه ای که من مثلا با دلفی مینویسیم ممکنه توی کامپیوتر شما اجرا نشه؟
و برعکس..
حالا من از کجا بهمم که cpu من از کدوم خانوادس؟

----------


## tdkhakpur

سلام
نه عزیزم به این شکل هم نیست.
 اگر با اسمبلی برنامه را بنویسید چرا حرف شما درسته ولی باید ثابت کنید که کامپیوتر من کهنه و قدیم و مال شما جدید و تازه کاره تا دلیل کار نکرد برنامه شما اثباط بشود.
ولی اگر با کامپایلر برنامه بنویسید دیگر از این سردگمی ها نخواهید داشت......
و در ضمن برنامه های زیادی برای تشخص پردازنده وجود دارد میتوانید از control panel ویندوز هم برای این کار استفاده کنید...

----------


## 1485159

> ولی اگر با کامپایلر برنامه بنویسید دیگر از این سردگمی ها نخواهید داشت......


آخه مگه کامپایلر (مثلا دلفی ، C++‎) کد رو به اسمبلی تبدیل نمیکنه؟

----------


## tdkhakpur

چرا! ببینید شما در داخل کامپایلر option هایی دارید که نوع پردازنده را هم میتوانید مشخص کنید که به هنگام کامپایل فقط دستورات مخصوص اون پردازنده ها مورد استفاده قرار گیرند..

----------


## 1485159

خوب حالا بهترین پردازنده کدومه؟

----------


## tdkhakpur

286?  چون ارزونه و اگر هم بسوزه پول چندانی از دست نمیدیم.
شوخی کریدم خوب این چه سوالی آخرین cpu که داخل بازاره بهترین پردازنده است

----------

